# :) and :D Emoticons aren't working!



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

The    and    emoticons will not appear!



I wonder why...


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## raulpica (Dec 6, 2009)

They're probably switching them over for Tempmas with the Xmas ones, but something went wrong, I'd guess


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

Are yours working on your computer? They aren't on mine.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> They're probably switching them over for Tempmas with the Xmas ones, but something went wrong, I'd guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 6, 2009)

Testing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah they don't show up for me either. So tempmas emotions come out soon since they got removed from the list I guess?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 6, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> They're probably switching them over for Tempmas with the Xmas ones, but something went wrong, I'd guess


Nice job there Sherlock!


----------



## Costello (Dec 6, 2009)

dice is gonna get his ass slapped for that one


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 6, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> dice is gonna get his ass slapped for that one



LOOK OUT DICE!!!


----------



## YayMii (Dec 6, 2009)

You should use this instead of 




```
[img]http://atarisafari.com/clanmarks/domo.png[/img]
```


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## zeromac (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## B-Blue (Dec 6, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> dice is gonna get his ass slapped for that one



that's hot!


----------



## updowners (Dec 6, 2009)

I have all the christmas smileys saved on my computer from last christmas so it's all good.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 6, 2009)

I tried  yesterday, and it didn't work. Didn't give it much thought to be honest...


----------



## How Original (Dec 6, 2009)

This is big we have to fix it!!!
  
  
well... I like the emoticons... I don't think I could live without them.
I don't see them in the selection either... well hopefully this gets fixed soon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just noticed :yayds: is missing too.


----------



## iFish (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Blue-K (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh noez, another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Diiiiiice!*


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

The    and    emoticons will not appear!



I wonder why...


----------



## updowners (Dec 6, 2009)

All Christmas Smileys

```
[img]http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/6566/yaypsp.gif[/img]
[img]http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/5900/yaynds.gif[/img]
[img] http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/4096/wink.gif[/img]
[img]http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/6412/tongue.gif[/img]
[img]http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/7083/smileipb2.png[/img]
[img] http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/4861/smile.gif[/img]
[img] http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4318/sleeph.gif[/img]
[img] http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9599/shyn.gif[/img]
[img] http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/6076/rofl2k.gif[/img]
[img] http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/6929/ph34rm.gif[/img]
[img]http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/5273/ohmyy.gif[/img]
[img]http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/4338/nyanya.gif[/img]
[img]http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8328/mellowjh.gif[/img]
[img]http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3970/madb.gif[/img]
[img] http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/5894/laught.gif[/img]
[img]http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/9076/huhv.gif[/img]
[img] http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/2075/happyeh.gif[/img]
[img]http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/3466/gbasp.gif[/img]
[img]http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8788/frowno.gif[/img]
[img] http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/5619/evilc.gif[/img]
[img]http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/8922/dryv.gif[/img]
[img]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/5395/coolf.gif[/img]
[img] http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/7105/closedeyes.gif[/img]
[img] http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3778/blushi.gif[/img]
[img]http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/5905/blank.gif[/img]
[img] http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/6541/biggrin.gif[/img]
[img]http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1755/angryw.gif[/img]
```


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

Testing the above:


----------



## Costello (Dec 7, 2009)

they are back. and i slapped dice's ass!


----------



## updowners (Dec 7, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Testing the above:
> snip*



Only a max of 15 pictures can be added to a post so all of them wont show up.


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

...
The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is angry!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 7, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> they are back. and i slapped dice's a$$!




Yay!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 7, 2009)

Since everything is A-OK, I'll just close this.


----------



## dice (Dec 8, 2009)




----------

